# advice on getting rid of helmet marks when i arrive at work?



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

So i've started to commute to work now that its reacing mid 30's by 7am... have a 12 mile ride to work, get there, shower and clean up... only problem is that the helmet (Bell X-ray pro) leaves marks on my forhead. Usually not a big deal, but it looks kinda funny walking around the office with red marks on my forhead. Anyone have any suggestions, the helmet is not too tight, fits just about perfect... think i definately need new pads for the thing...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Revlon to the rescue*

I use the SkinLights Illusion Wand by Revlon and have fabulous results. Its to the point now where the guys ask me for exfoliation and moisturizing tips at lunch, instead of talking about chicks and cars. Tip: riding while trying to apply mascara does NOT work.

or you could just distract them with some snot in your nose? 

But seriously...baseball cap? I've never even worried about it. Doesn't it go away quickly?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Suck it up*



bikerboy337 said:


> So i've started to commute to work now that its reacing mid 30's by 7am... have a 12 mile ride to work, get there, shower and clean up... only problem is that the helmet (Bell X-ray pro) leaves marks on my forhead. Usually not a big deal, but it looks kinda funny walking around the office with red marks on my forhead. Anyone have any suggestions, the helmet is not too tight, fits just about perfect... think i definately need new pads for the thing...


I shave my head (more precisely, I shave the parts of my head that male pattern baldness has not attacked yet). So, winter skull caps, headbands and just my helmet itself leave all kinds of marks on my head after an hour's ride to work. Unless you are looking in a mirror every few minutes, you won't notice the marks. They disappear after an hour or so. And, if it bothers your coworkers, do they have any unpleasant physical features caused by their activities -- like potbellies spilling over their belt buckles from overeating? Or, deathly pasty complexions because the closest that they come to sunlight is when they are driving around in their SUVs? If the answer is yes, f*ck 'em. If the answer is no, you work with more beautiful people than I ever have encountered in an office. Maybe you need to find a different workplace.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

"Or, deathly pasty complexions..."

You do realize the fallacy of this statement, don't you? - TF


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

That was probably the most hardcore response from a usually polite Mark, wow.

Back to the question... how about a scalpe massage?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

bikerboy337 said:


> So i've started to commute to work now that its reacing mid 30's by 7am... have a 12 mile ride to work, get there, shower and clean up... only problem is that the helmet (Bell X-ray pro) leaves marks on my forhead. Usually not a big deal, but it looks kinda funny walking around the office with red marks on my forhead. Anyone have any suggestions, the helmet is not too tight, fits just about perfect... think i definately need new pads for the thing...


Have you tried a helmet liner? They are great for avoiding sweat in the eyes as well... when it hits the mid 30s celsius...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tongue in cheek*



asterisk said:


> That was probably the most hardcore response from a usually polite Mark, wow.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> As others have said, humor often does not come across well on the internet. Most of what I said was tongue-in-cheek. But, I stand by the basic premise of the post -- don't worry about it -- if people are bothered by the way you look, that's their problem.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*distract 'em*

I keep my shoes at my desk, so I walk barefoot from where I change to where I sit--and often visit the coffee pot on the way. If they're looking at my toes, they're not usually commenting on my helmet head.


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

*helmet cornrows*



fastfullback said:


> I keep my shoes at my desk, so I walk barefoot from where I change to where I sit--and often visit the coffee pot on the way. If they're looking at my toes, they're not usually commenting on my helmet head.


Sometimes I look like Super Cornrow Man after riding to work; those with coarse hair will echo my frustration. Working with kids, I just tell them it's for aerodynamics.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

bikerboy337 said:


> So i've started to commute to work now that its reacing mid 30's by 7am... have a 12 mile ride to work, get there, shower and clean up... only problem is that the helmet (Bell X-ray pro) leaves marks on my forhead. Usually not a big deal, but it looks kinda funny walking around the office with red marks on my forhead. Anyone have any suggestions, the helmet is not too tight, fits just about perfect... think i definately need new pads for the thing...


A few red marks from a helmet is nothing. I once knew a guy named Richard who was so hairy, you couldn't tell front from back, and when he rode in and sweat....wow, nelly, keep your distance. In those days, we didn't have a shower where we worked, so he would just kind of air dry himself with whatever. I think he would've greatly appreciated a few red marks instead. 
Cheers, Wayne


----------

